# outdoor steel log firepit



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Here is the prototype for my poolside fire pit. This is the tailgate portable set. Only 16" , home set will be 36" , somewhere around 18 logs. Puts out some serious heat on Natural gas.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Wrong photo, that is an 8" dia. 1/2" wall log.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

turn her off and go in, no smoke no mess. Don't get me wrong, I love my wood but sometimes nice to just shut her down.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Law Dog said:


> Looks great!


x2


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

That is awesome, lots of wire burned up there. I wonder if filling them with sand would be of any benefit.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

not sure sleeper, might be worth a try on some of the small ones. I'm going to leave the bottom open on some so the fire can come up through and dance out of the ends . still in the R&D phase. Bottoms do get glowing red and put off some good heat. Ill post up some pictures of the finished product. And yes , it does take a little wire but not bad. A whole spool runs about 40.00 but it is a lot of welding.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

sleepersilverado said:


> That is awesome, lots of wire burned up there. I wonder if filling them with sand would be of any benefit.


Fill them full of rocks to retain some heat?


----------



## Adam B (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice! very cool idea.


----------

